# Removing my Ford Focus Mk2.5 Zetec-s rear diffuser help!



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi all,
I was wondering if anybody Could help me,
I had a Zetec s rear diffuser put on my Ford Focus '59 plate and the garage made abit of a mess of it, now I want to get it off and re put back on.
Does anybody know how I would get it off without breaking it?
The garage used tiger seal to bond it to the car.
Many thanks,
Sam


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

This is what I was left with!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sealants can be hard to remove as they are designed to permanently bond things together. I'd start by using a hot air gun to warm the sealer up and try to pry the bits apart. Hopefully a bit of heat will buy you enough time to warm the sealer up and unclip the diffuser. Take car not to get the plastic bumper or diffuser to hot as it will damage it.

Sutty.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Sutty 90 said:


> Sealants can be hard to remove as they are designed to permanently bond things together. I'd start by using a hot air gun to warm the sealer up and try to pry the bits apart. Hopefully a bit of heat will buy you enough time to warm the sealer up and unclip the diffuser. Take car not to get the plastic bumper or diffuser to hot as it will damage it.
> 
> Sutty.


Thanks for the advice  it is coming off slowly but I am yet to apply heat, so when I next have a go i will use a heat gun or hairdryer. 
Once the diffuser is off do you know what is the best stuff to use to get rid of the excess sealant on the bumper?
Cheers
Sam


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Razor blade is best to remove sealant. Or a toffee wheel. Ebay a toffee wheel mate


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

slightly off topic have a zetec s whilst your is of can you remove the grey part only as i would like to have this wrapped black?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Best way to remove it is by using a caramel wheel on a drill. Take it slowly as not to create too much heat you don't want to damage/melt the plastic.

Sutty.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

which is better:
this one?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOULDING-...542?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43d46f634e

or this one?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stripe-Re...713?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19f7b90ed9


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

The first one you linked mate. It's smooth all the way around which is what you want. 

Sutty.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Jobs a good one! I have left it in the hands of the local garage who are going to get rid of the excess sealant on the original bumper and they are going to refit my Zetec s diffuser correctly this time! Haha


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

All done! Really happy with how it turned out!


----------

